# Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Riesenbarsch aus Holland​*






Tostedt. 
Quantum-Teamangler Dirk Fastenau begann das Jahr 2016 gleich mit Paukenschlag, einem schier unglaublichen Riesenbarsch: 
Als er zusammen mit Steffen Schulz und seinem Teamkollegen Fredrik Harbort und Zebco Europe Produktmanager Adrian Prus nach Holland (Nähe Rotterdam) auf Tour ging, war das Ziel klar abgesprochen: 
Die vier Angler wollten sich an der gezielten Großbarschfischerei probieren und die Bedingungen spielten mit. 

Bereits auf dem ersten Angelplatz am frühen Morgen konnte Dirk einen Fisch beim ersten Wurf haken. Kräftige Schüttler ließen auf ein Barsch hoffen und wenig später tauchte tatsächlich ein genau 50cm langes Exemplar auf. 

Nach diesem Traumstart fingen die vier Angler noch einige weitere gute Fische, doch dann passierte eine Weile nichts mehr. Fastenau wechselte wieder auf den Erfolgsköder des Morgens, einen 12cm langen Quantum Battle Shad in der Farbe Salt&Pepper. 

Eine gute Entscheidung, wie sich zeigen sollte, denn wenig später war die Quantum Smoke Spinnrute erneut zum Halbkreis gebogen. Was dann nach kurzem Drill zum Vorschein kam, war der größte Barsch, den die vier Angler je gesehen hatten.

 Schnell beschlossen die Angelfreunde, den Ausnahmefang zu wiegen. Als die Waage bei 6 Pfund stehen blieb, wurde allen klar, dass es sich um einen echten Sensationsfang handelte. 

Barsche über 2 Kilo gelten bereits als äußerst kapital. Die 3-Kilo-Marke haben bisher jedoch nur äußerst wenige Angler brechen können.

Kleine Nachbemerkung:
Da die Längenangabe fehlte, habe ich kurz nachgefragt.
Frerk Petersen fragte bei Adrian Prus nach, der ja sowohl beim Fang dabei war wie auch (in diesem Falle geschickterweise)  direkt im Hause ja als Produktmanager arbeitet:
Der Barsch war also "nur" 51 cm lang, nach Aussage von Adrian aber mehr oder weniger richtig hoch und vor allem breit am Rücken.


*PS:*
Gleich noch ein dicker Räuber:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311436


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Was ein Vieh!!


----------



## RayZero (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaalter - was ein Brummer! Der schön ste Süßwasserfisch überhaupt und dann so einer ... Respekt, Neid um das Glück und Petri! |bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Schönes Teil, aber warum keine Längenangabe?


----------



## tomsen83 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Steht doch da, genau 50cm. Ist also durchaus nen geiler Fisch, aber jetzt für diese Gewässer auch nicht soooooo besonders. Petri an den Fänger!


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Les nochmal genau.


----------



## spin73 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Steht doch da, genau 50cm.



Ja, das war der erste gefangene Fisch, aber nicht der 3Kilo Barsch!


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

wow was ein Brocken.

@tomsen wieviele 50+ hast du denn schon gefangen?


----------



## destoval (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Nein, 50cm war der erste Fisch des Tages.

Zu dem Monster steht tatsächlich keine länge.

Petri #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

@tomsen: Sry, Missverständnis deinerseits- Ein 50 cm- Barsch beim ersten Wurf lt. deren Bericht, dann wohl erst der Klopper aufm Foto! Überleg doch mal, selbst n 50cm- Barsch der rund wie eine Kugel wäre- würde nicht auf 6 Pfd kommen- das können nur Fische Ü55 cm sein. Die Jungs von PB ( Profibliker ) hatten doch vor paar Jahren in DK, glaub ich wars, auch nen 61er, um die 3 Kilo gezogen!


----------



## Flatfischer (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Steht doch da, genau 50cm.



Nee, steht da nicht. 50 cm hatte der zuerst gefangene Fisch.

Flatfischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

PS:
Gleich noch ein dicker Räuber:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311436


----------



## s3nad (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Ausnahme Hecht hin oder her,....ich will wissen wie groß die Kirsche war.  Was nen Klopper,...

Der Hecht ist natürlich auch absolut ne Ausnahme in der Dimension aber we <3 Bass! ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



s3nad schrieb:


> Ausnahme Hecht hin oder her,....ich will wissen wie groß die Kirsche war.


Bin dran.....


----------



## schlotterschätt (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Die Jungs von PB ( Profibliker ) hatten doch vor paar Jahren in DK, glaub ich wars, auch nen 61er, um die 3 Kilo gezogen!



Der wurde weder gemessen noch gewogen.
http://www.profi-blinker.de/de/weltrekord/


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Aber auch ne Wampe wie meinereiner ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Schöne Kirsche.... aber leider wieder keine Längenangabe dabei. Gerade DAS wäre endlich mal ein Beleg ob es nun den 60er Barsch gibt oder nicht....


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Was für ein traumhaft schöner Fisch#6


----------



## inselkandidat (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

ich glaube nicht das sie den nur gewogen haben... nächste Woche hauen se dann die Länge als Knaller raus...klicksklickklicks


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Schöne Kirsche.... aber leider wieder keine Längenangabe dabei. Gerade DAS wäre endlich mal ein Beleg ob es nun den 60er Barsch gibt oder nicht....





inselkandidat schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das sie den nur gewogen haben... nächste Woche hauen se dann die Länge als Knaller raus...klicksklickklicks



Beides falsch.

Hier habt ihr:
Da die Längenangabe fehlte, habe ich kurz nachgefragt.
Frerk Petersen fragte bei Adrian Prus nach, der ja sowohl beim Fang dabei war wie auch (in diesem Falle geschickterweise)  direkt im Hause ja als Produktmanager arbeitet:
Der Barsch war also "nur" 51 cm lang, nach Aussage von Adrian aber mehr oder weniger richtig hoch und vor allem breit am Rücken.

Hab ich natürlich auch gleich vorne bei der Meldung mit rein gebracht.


----------



## zorra (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> aber jetzt für diese Gewässer auch nicht soooooo besonders. Petri an den Fänger!


....richtig...die Holländer und Belgier fangen jedes Jahr mehrere Barsche über 55cm dort...die wiegen aber nicht..trotzdem schöner Moppel.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

"Nur" 51 hin oder her..'ne richtig 
goile Streifenmurmel.[emoji106] 

Der Esox im Kofferformat,ist auch der Hammer[emoji122]


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Wobei das Fangbild von dem Barsch so richtig die Freude der Jungs ausstrahlt. Über das verkniffene Rutenbeisserbild von dem Hecht breitet man wohl besser den Mantel des Schweigens.


----------



## Casso (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Von mir an beide Fänger natürlich ein dickes und ehrliches "Petri" #6


----------



## tomsen83 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> wow was ein Brocken.
> 
> @tomsen wieviele 50+ hast du denn schon gefangen?



Keinen. Aber mehrere 40+ aus der Potsdamer Stadthavel sind ähnlich viel wert wie nen 50er aus den hollänsichen Traumgewässern, glaub mir...

Verstehendes Lesen war im Übrigen noch nie meine Stärke, aber ich fand die 50cm plausibel und offensichtlich lag ich damit ja nicht soooo falsch:g


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Schöne Fische |bigeyes

 Von diesem Hechtkalieber so vier bis fünf in unserem 7 1/2ha See und wir hätten wahrscheinlich unser Kormoran Problem los.  |rolleyes  

 Petri Heil #6


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Petri an beide Fänger, sind beides Ausnahmefische ....
Hut ab , hätte ich auch gern:k
Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob die Angaben stimmen oder logisch sind, nur manche Reaktionen sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar aber eben die Ursache, dass Mancher sich überlegt, überhaupt noch was zu posten  
Wer träumt nicht von solchen Fischen, auch im 7,5 ha-Tümpel, dann hätte man vielleicht kein Kormoranproblem aber ein Haufen anderer Probleme und die Fische hätten eine begrenzte Halbwertzeit

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Wizard2 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Keinen. Aber mehrere 40+ aus der Potsdamer Stadthavel sind ähnlich viel wert wie nen 50er aus den hollänsichen Traumgewässern, glaub mir...
> 
> Verstehendes Lesen war im Übrigen noch nie meine Stärke, aber ich fand die 50cm plausibel und offensichtlich lag ich damit ja nicht soooo falsch:g



die Havel ist doch auch ein top Gewässer,  und als Brandenburger brauchst wohl nicht neidisch nach NL gucken was Gewässer und Möglichkeiten gibt. meckpom ist auch nicht weit,.... 
also ich würde glatt mir dir tauschen wollen |supergri
in NL springen einem die kapitalen auch nicht in den kescher und der befischungsdruck hier ist schon erheblich


----------



## tomsen83 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Bestreite ich nicht und neidisch bin ich auch nicht. Daher habe ich auch explizit von der *Potsdamer Stadthavel *gesprochen und nicht von den angrenzenden Havelseen oder gar Gewässern in Meckpom...


----------



## Wizard2 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

wollte dich nicht angreifen, aber selbst in NL ist ein 50er ne granate


----------



## Urmeli (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

super fang, hatte mal einen  von 49cm und 2,2kg und der war schon super, aber 3kg bei 51cm ist schon wahnsinn!


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Was aber komisch rüberkommt in diesem Fall: Wieso erwähnen die nen 1cm kürzeren Fang "nur nebenbei"- und bei nem unwesentlich größeren Fisch wird dann "son Fass aufgemacht"? Nicht dass ich die anglerische Leistung schmälern wollte, es kommt halt komisch rüber, so a la:
Och fängt ja ganz gut an mit nem 50er. Und dann waaaahhh, was ne Kirsche mit 51cm- unfassbar, Sensation usw...?! Es hätte besser zur Meldung gepasst, beide Fänge auf "Augenhöhe zu erwähnen", finde ich jetzt.
Nebenbei: Hätte vorher nie gedacht dass n 51 Barsch die 3kg knackt, gerade weil die allerallermeisten 50er ja um die 2kg bringen- also wo soll- theoretisch gesehen- das ganze kg herkommen, Wampe hin oder her? Scheint also doch möglich zu sein.
Just my 2 Cents...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Was aber komisch rüberkommt in diesem Fall: Wieso erwähnen die nen 1cm kürzeren Fang "nur nebenbei"-



Evtl.kam der "nur" 50er Proportionstechnisch nicht so  imposant rüber?

Diese "Karpfen im Barschkostüm" Optik machts ja..[emoji3]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Ums nüchtern zu betrachtet: echt krasser Barsch, ABER nach lesen des Berichtes gehts hier(m.Me.) mehr ums Produkte verkaufen&vermarkten als sonstwas. Schon vor die Linse gahlten damits noch krasser aussieht, keine Längenangabe geschweige denn offiziell gewogen.. Was soll das? C&R hin und her aber das nicht zu messen(mit Foto und zu wiegen) könnte man schon fast als vorsatz ansehen!


----------



## fischhändler (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*

Glückwunsch

super schwangere Fische fangen!!!!


----------



## Fr33 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Riesenbarsch aus Holland*



fischhändler schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> super schwangere Fische fangen!!!!




Wenn dann trächtig.....


----------

